# Who knows Russo - great brazilian guitarist?



## russobrazilianguitar (Mar 12, 2009)

Russo is a great guitarist and singer. He's brazilian and live there, enjoy his video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRs0LvHxUUE


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I admire his technical prowess, but to my ears that sounded like crap... Not musical at all. This is only one man's opinion though :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sure, whatever.

The black nail polish means he's good, right?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears to be pure nonsense to me.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im not even sure what "arpeggio" means, but im pretty sure im better at "arpeggiating" than this guy. 
no, really. lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Either the OP is the guy in the video or someone infatuated with the guy in the video. Either way, there are issues with self confidence, ego, and image, not to forget musicality. The video guy looked bored, and so will his audience.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

An old expression comes to mind "speed kills". I won't be so quick to judge based on a single clip, but yeah, an hour of that could cause me some permanent damage.

:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> An old expression comes to mind "speed kills". I won't be so quick to judge based on a single clip, but yeah, an hour of that could cause me some permanent damage.
> 
> :smile:


that clip was only 2 minutes and I was ready to slit my throat. There is no way you could sit through an hour of that.


----------



## russobrazilianguitar (Mar 12, 2009)

*amazing guitar solo by russo - brazilian guitarist*

russo , brazilian guitarist, playing a great guitar solo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXVedL1T8-c


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ow...............*

That second one hurt my ears even more then the first one didkqoct and I was sure I was hallucinating thinking this was going somewhere, but alas :sport-smiley-002:still no satisfaction, and no you can't always get what you want, but if he tries to, wait thats another song.Ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's the kind of tone that lacks any kind of genuine timbre (combination of qualities of a sound that distinguishes it from other sounds of the same pitch and volume), completely processed and indistinct. As for the playing, some lessons in phrasing and intonation would help, though it still wouldn't impress. As for the personality, well, it takes all kinds.

Why is the www cluttered up with this stuff? Never mind, I know the answer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## russobrazilianguitar (Mar 12, 2009)

*spanish guitar solo by russo brazilian guitarist*

great spanish guitar solo by russo brazilian guitarist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ax_OCsnobE


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

You don't know when to quit, do you?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

james on bass said:


> You don't know when to quit, do you?


LOL. Normally we give these guys the boot, but it's fun letting the members pick on them.

9kkhhd


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That's just awful, worst one yet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, enough is enough, I stopped listening to Brahms for that? What was I thinking?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I can do that on my Line 6 spider set to "Insane" and playing my 4 string tenor banjo with a piezo pickup..........I need to improve my speed though....lol..........oh yeah, I have to do it out of earshot of the dogs 'cause their howling is really distractive.......can anyone show me how to post a clip......lol


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Ya' know I think it's in bad taste to heap ridicule on someone's playing. Having said that, it's in even worse taste to keep posting the offending material. LOL


----------

